# Ipad qui beug



## city1 (2 Août 2014)

Bonjour, 
Je possède un ipad 3 depuis maintenant 2 ans et depuis quelque temps, il y a des problèmes : 
- des que j'augmente presque au maximum la luminosité , il chauffe beaucoup.
-quand je l'utilise en chargement et avec une luminosité élevé , il se décharge 
-hie&#341;, j'étais sur le site d'Apple et il a commencé a revenir sur la page précédente puis la page d'après pendant 3 minutes tout seul et impossible de l'éteindre !
-safari se ferme beaucoup de fois inopinément 

Merci de m'apporter des explications


----------



## Zeshh (2 Août 2014)

Quand tu pose t'as luminosité au max l'iPad va consommé plus de courant, les composant vont donc chauffer, ça le fait aussi sur les iPod , et iPhone.

Si ton iPad ce décharge quand il est brancher sur le chargeur avec la luminosité au max il y a deux solutions : 

- Réduit la luminosité

- Achète un chargeur Apple USB de 2A (oui car si a pleine utilisation il se décharge c'est qu'il manque de courant, soit tu utilise un chargeur NO-NAME qui délivre que 500ma, soit tu utilise un chargeur d'iPhone qui lui ne délivre que 1a (oui 1a est nécessaire pour l'iPhone) l'iPad qui a de plus grosse batterie lui a besoin de 2A et aussi de 5.2volt contre 5.0volt pour l'iPhone ou l'iPod

En espérant t'avoir aider,

Pour ce qui est des appli qui ce ferme ou l'iPad qui fait n'importe quoi, si tu utilise un chargeur "pourris"  c'est normal, car les chargeur "Pourris" ou plutôt appeler "NO-NAME" créer des perturbations dans le courant qui font "buger" l'écran tactile.

en clair les chargeur no-name font des interférences qui font faire n'importe quoi a l'iPad (déjà observé aussi sur les iPhone et iPod et même les téléphones Android) 

Pour les applis qui se ferme (ou juste safari) c'est en quelque sorte normal, car oui si l'iPad un moment manque de ram il ne va pas "grater" sur la mémoire interne comme le ferais un ordinateur Windows quandil manque de ram,

Donc au lieu que ton iPad ralentissent par manque de ram, il va simplement fermé les appli en cours dans le multitâche et ensuite si ce n'ets toujours pas suffisant il va aussi fermé l'appli en cours


----------



## huguesdelamure (2 Août 2014)

Zeshh a dit:


> Quand tu pose t'as luminosité au max l'iPad va consommé plus de courant, les composant vont donc chauffer, ça le fait aussi sur les iPod , et iPhone.
> 
> Si ton iPad ce décharge quand il est brancher sur le chargeur avec la luminosité au max il y a deux solutions :
> 
> ...




T'aime te compliquer la vie toi ! 

Juste un chargeur 12 Watts (2.4 ampères pour les intimes) sur l'Apple Store en ligne et ça suffit ;-)


Sinon, je te conseille de restaurer vu les soucis que tu as. Ça ne coûte rien et c'est très simple (un Bouton a cliquer sur iTunes)


----------



## city1 (2 Août 2014)

Même quand la luminosité est a la moitié, et branche sur secteur, ça ne bouge pas. 
Parfois merle, il y a marqué aucune recharge en cours 
Sinon c'est le vrai chargeur, celui livre avec le coffret
Merci de vos réponse


----------



## huguesdelamure (2 Août 2014)

city1 a dit:


> Même quand la luminosité est a la moitié, et branche sur secteur, ça ne bouge pas.
> 
> Parfois merle, il y a marqué aucune recharge en cours
> 
> ...




Essaie avec un autre chargeur, un autre câble.. Et restaure !!


----------



## city1 (2 Août 2014)

Ça va supprimer les applications non ?


----------



## XwhatzX (2 Août 2014)

city1 a dit:


> Même quand la luminosité est a la moitié, et branche sur secteur, ça ne bouge pas.
> Parfois merle, il y a marqué aucune recharge en cours
> Sinon c'est le vrai chargeur, celui livre avec le coffret
> Merci de vos réponse


 
Pour ce qui est du message affiché en haut à gauche, cela provient en général sois de :
- Ton adaptateur USB 
- Ton câble 
- Ou alors la prise ne fournit pas assez de jus, dans le cas contraire je pense que ça explose 
- je laisse les autres compléter les autres éventuelles possibilités ^^

Tu as dis que ton câble provient du coffret iPhone, est-ce le cas pour ton adaptateur USB ? Ne vient t'il pas d'une commande sur un site  chinois ?

Et Ton câble ou bien ton adaptateur ne sont t'ils  jamais allés faire un tour dans la machine ou dans l'eau tout simplement. ( Seulement du vécu ):love:


----------



## city1 (2 Août 2014)

Eh bien le bout du chargeur s'est dénudé du coup on voyait les fils du coup je l'ai réparé


----------



## huguesdelamure (2 Août 2014)

Et bien tu as la cause de ton problème, ton câble est foutu à l'intérieur, change de câble et c'est bon !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h06 ----------




city1 a dit:


> Ça va supprimer les applications non ?




Non, si tu as fait une sauvegarde iCloud avant, ça ne changera absolument rien a tes fichiers (sauf la musique non achetée sur l'iTunes store)


----------



## XwhatzX (2 Août 2014)

En revanche tu vas le payer plein pot chez apple..


----------



## huguesdelamure (2 Août 2014)

Quand on peut se payer un iPad a 400, un câble à 20 c'est rien ^^


----------



## city1 (2 Août 2014)

j'irais le changer fin aout, en même temps que mon ordi chez apple donc


----------



## XwhatzX (2 Août 2014)

huguesdelamure a dit:


> Quand on peut se payer un iPad a 400, un câble à 20 c'est rien ^^



Bien sur, mais un câble...:rose:
Dis moi n'as-tu pas dis que tu avais un iPad 3 génération ( appelé Nouvel iPad ou Le nouvel iPad) ?:hein:

Et Pour ce qui est du câble, la marque belkin fait des câble apte à la synchronisation pour les iDevices, ils demeurent parfois moins cher.


----------



## city1 (2 Août 2014)

enfin, c'est un ipad wifi+cellular avec un chargeur dit "30 broches"


----------



## XwhatzX (2 Août 2014)

Je te dis sa car mon iPad je l'ai payé 800 euros ( le miens fait 64 GB mais le tiens est cellular donc ).


----------

